# Unable to download Yahoo Sitebuilder to OSX on Powerbook G4



## JenniferJones (Sep 11, 2007)

How can I get this software on my computer? It's simple to use and I've designed 3 sites using it. Need it on this Powerbook G4 but when I try to download it only gives me sitebuilder.exe and there is no way for me to open it.

Please advise.
Thank you!

Jennifer:4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

yahoo sitebuilder is a windows only app, as they state on their website, right below the download button, and there for will not work on a g4 mac. about the only thing you can do for an easy web page builder is use iweb if you have ilife 06 or 08 installed.


----------

